# Delta Duck Cam



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Delta's duck nest camera is your eye into a world seldom seen. It offers a fascinating look into the daily struggle of a hen trying to fulfill her biological imperative. This is a rare look into the drama that takes place countless times during each breeding season.

The Delta Waterfowl Duck Cam is located near Egeland, North Dakota, in the heart of the prairie pothole region. The hen must stay on the nest for a month to successfully hatch her eggs. Delta research suggests the odds are against her.

Delta Duck Cam Link: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/duckcam/


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

That's awesome. Thanks for posting that up Scott, I'll have to keep an eye on that. How long has she been sitting?


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

She has been on the nest for aprox 18-20 days. She just has a few more days to go and then we can watch the magic happen.

If you watch and notice she isn't on the nest, she is just taking a break and grocery shopping (looking for brood water/food) for her brood when they hatch. They will need to make the journey over to the brood water and this could be close as we have had a great deal of rain the past couple of weeks. Another note... If you see that she has left the nest and you don't notice any eggs - she has covered them up. Many people don't know that.

Keep watching... It's pretty neat to see what she does on the nest and offers a great deal of respect for nesting ducks.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I checked out the cam at 10:10 sat night and I could see the little ones wanting to get out from underneath momma. Wonder when they hatched... had to of been sometime today. That is some sweet footage Scott.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Whats the verdict on those birds Delta boy.... did they make it to water?


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Hang on ole Hen hang on!


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

Another Duck Cam Update:

Mallard 022
7/08/13 Mallard 022's ducklings are nearly fully developed. Around July 13th, they will begin chipping out of their eggs using a special "tooth" at the tip of their bill. The hatching process takes about two days and is very dangerous, as the sounds of the ducklings can attract predators.

View Mallard 022 at the following link: http://www.deltawaterfowl.org/duckcam/


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Anytime now on those Mallards eh?? Been watching it the whole time, and it is amazing some critter never sniffed out the nest.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Oops, I see they have just now hatched sometime this morning!


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

Do ducks normally sit on there nests into August?? jeez


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

I don't think it's too common to hatch in August, but mid-late July is pretty normal I think. I think they take about 6-7 weeks to be able to fly, and I've seen ducklings on youth seasons in mid-September that can't fly yet.


----------

